# ultimatives Programm



## AKM<2b> (15. März 2002)

Ich hab noch keine Erfahrung in sachen Videoschnitt und so..
Daher meine Frage, welches Programm ist am besten um MusikVideoclips zu schneiden. so wie man sie halt aus dem Fernsehen kennt. synchron zur musik und viele Schnitte pro zeit...

Danke sagt 2b


----------



## Psyclic (15. März 2002)

hm ich denke Adobe Premiere 10 wäre ganz sinnvoll, 
oder aber auch die sachen von pinacle ( richtig geschrieben ? )


----------



## AKM<2b> (15. März 2002)

konkret bedankt ...
wie siehts denn so mit der benutzungs komplexität aus. Also ich bin so einer der Reason versteht und relativ schnell dahintersteigt, aber bei 3dsmax so seine probleme hat. wie issn das mit den progz so. leicht zu lernen ????
2b


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. März 2002)

Es gibt kein Premiere 10!!! Die aktuellste ist 6.
Es ist einfacher zu bedienen als Reason oder Cubase oder was weiß ich. Ist also wirklich nicht schwer. Zieh dir mal die 30 Day Trial. Da kannst du das dann mal in den Grundzügen ausprobieren.
Ist von schwierigkeitsgrad in keinster Weise mit 3DStudio zu vergleichen. Keine Angst.

Vielleicht hilft dir das noch fürn Anfang.


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (16. März 2002)

*Habe selber schon Musicclips gemacht*

Ich begebe mich mit dem Versiongerangel auf die Seite von BubiBohnensack . Version 6 Rulez und Version 10 hört sich zwar gut an ist aber vermutlich unglücklich aus einem Zeitloch gefallen . 
Ne mal im Ernst Adobe Premiere ist für solche sachen wirklich so das beste das ich kenne . Mit dem media Studio von Ulead hast Du da schlechtere Karten . Ich nehme mehrere Sachen um einen Musikclip zu machen . Hier meine Liste : 

Aufzeichnen (das einlesen und Schneiden der Scenen)
- Ulead Media Studio 

Schneiden 
- Adobe Premiere 6.0

Nachvertonung (Tonspur)
-Adobe Premiere 

Spezial Effekte (FX und Zeitlupe oder sogar Partikeleffekte)
-Adobe After Effekt 5.5

Das ist so die beste Mischung .


----------



## >Ralph (16. März 2002)

da kann ich mich nur anschliessen. diese konfiguration ist für den heim-gebrauch optimal.
zur bedienungsfreundlichkeit gibts es eigentlich folgende grundregel: je professioneller das programm, desto besser der workflow und das handling. eine konfiguration aus dem profi-bereich würde so aussehen:

schnitt: + Avid Media Composer
         + discreet edit

ccompositing: + discreet flame / inferno

3D: + Alias Wavefront Maya
    + Softimage
    + discreet 3D studio Max

audio: + Protools

..aber für das musst du leute kennen die mit solchen geräte arbeiten...

>Ralph
------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

Im Profibereich sag ich nur <b> SGI </b>
Also Silicon Graphics Workstations. Auf die ist z.b. auch Maya spezialisiert. Da kostet die günstigste aber glaub ich auch ca 35000€.
*habenwillabernichthabenkann*  
Ich als armer Schüler. Und ausserdem musst du dich da an ein ganz neuse OS rantasten.
Ich hab SGI's z.b. in den Special Features von diesen DVD's gesehen:

Blade
Forrest Gump
Gladiator
Der Sturm

Z.b. wurde in Gladiator mit diesen Dingern das virtuelle Rom / Kolosseum gebaut.


----------



## >Ralph (16. März 2002)

SGI oder Sillicon Graphics ist ein hardware-hersteller von so tollen sachen wie z.B. Onyx oder Octane.
für die grossen hollywood filme kommen immer eine vielzahl von software programmen zum einsatz. bei deinem beispiel Gladiator (wurde praktisch alles von der londoner firma The Mill gemacht, http://www.themill.co.uk)wurde zu einem grossen teil discreets Inferno für das compositing gebraucht. kriegst du neu so für 800'000 euro ..  
viele von euch benützen discreets 3D studio Max, dieses programm ist das "billigste" dass diese firma herstellt. sie sind eigentlich auf den high-end bereich spezialisiert und es gibt wohl keinen kinofilm/werbespot/musikvideo das nicht mit einem ihrer systeme nachbearbeitet wurde. http://www.discreet.com

uups... und zum schluss noch ein lese-tipp. geht an einen grösseren zeitschiftenstand und kauft euch das magazin namens "Digital Production". das lernpotentzial dort ist enorm. (grosser 3Dmax teil)

schönes wochenende

>ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

> SGI oder Sillicon Graphics ist ein hardware-hersteller von so tollen sachen wie z.B. Onyx oder Octane.



Naja, die Octane (oder besser Octane 2) ist ein Computersystem von SGI. Genauso wie die Onyx.
Die Zeitschrift werd ich mir mal kaufen.

Und: Ich hab in dem Special von Gladiator 4 SGI's (octanes) nebeneinander gesehen.
Das die Nachbearbeitung mit irgendwelchen DISCREET sachen gemacht wurde kann gut sein.


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (16. März 2002)

*Zeitschrift*

Die ist echt gut ! Ich hab Sie mir vorhin gekauft . Guter Tip


----------



## >Ralph (16. März 2002)

Zeitschrift

diese zeitschrift erscheint 4mal jährlich. ist auch dick&teuer genug... ich glaube die neuste ausgabe kommt ende diesen monats

schönes wochenende

>ralph
-----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

Wie teuer ist sie denn?
Und was sind da für Themen drin?

Ach ja: Ich hab mich schon häufig gefragt, ob man nicht auch einfach mit Premiere das Videomaterial verlangsamen kann. Oder geht das nur mit AE?


----------



## >Ralph (16. März 2002)

die zeitschrift ist recht teuer. ca. 16 euro. sie wiegt aber auch etwa 1 kilo und man kann stundenlang darin lesen. der inhalt ist schnitt/special effects/3D/reportagen über werbespots, TV signete, etc.... 
ich finde sie die beste deutsch-sprachige zeitschrift zu diesen themen

>ralph
----------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

Hab mir grad Forrest Gump und danach die Specials reingezogen.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Film saugoil ist, hast du ne Ahnung gehabt, was da für Special effects drin sind?
Wie er die ganzen Präsidenten trifft, in Vietnam, der Beinamputierte Ltd. Dan.
Naja und dann haben sie halt immer auf meine süßen SGIs geblendet. Die haben damals Dinge in Echtzeit gerendert, da brauch ich heute 10min für. Und das war 94!!!


----------



## goela (21. März 2002)

Hat einer von Euch noch nie was von Scenalyzer-LIVE gehört?
Verstehe nicht, dass man MediaStudio zum Einlesen und Schneiden verwendet und dann Premiere zum Weiterbearbeiten?

Was macht Scenalyzer-LIVE?
Gerade im Bereich Videofilmen und Schneiden mit einer DV-Kamera ist dieses Werkzeug einfach genial!
Es erstellt in ca. 5min einen kompletten Bandindex. Anschliessend lassen sich einzelne Szenen auswählen und bequem einlesen. Damit lässt sich sehr effizient arbeiten.
Meine fertigen Videos spiele ich ebenfalls mit Scenalyzer-Live zürück auf die Kamera.


----------



## momohk (21. März 2002)

Wie wäre es mit.

Mainactor für video
Wavelap für audio
Mainvision für FX


gruessle

Momo


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. März 2002)

@goela:
Normal aufnehmen ist doch wirklich kein Aufwand und bei Scenalyzer hat man wie du das beschrieben hast, noch nichteinmal die Möglichkeit selber einzugreifen, man kann nur Clips kopieren.
Ich kopiere mir mein Videomaterial in einem Stück, bearbeite es und fertig. Das geht mit Premiere prima. Mit Mediastudio hab ich noch nie gearbeitet, aber ich werde auch nicht aufs schlechtere Programm umsteigen.


----------



## goela (21. März 2002)

@BubiBohnensack:
Denke zwar nicht, dass Du Scenalyzer (FREEWARE) mit Scenalyzer LIVE (kostenpflichtig) verwechselst. Meine Erfahrungen sind durchaus positiv. Gerade für das Einlesen des Rohmaterials und Aussondieren von schlechten Szenen auf einem Band (Urlaubsvideo, Hochzeitsvideos etc.) benütze ich dieses Programm.
Dadurch spare ich eine Menge Zeit und vor allem Festplattenplatz.
Auch für das Zurückspielen des fertigen Videos verwende ich dieses Programm.

Leider kenne ich Premiere (noch) nicht und ich verwendete bisher ausschliesslich Ulead MediaStudio. War im Bundle beim AV Master als auch bei der Firewire-Karte dabei! Für meine Zwecke hat's gereicht!
Mal nach einer Trialversion von Premiere schauen!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. März 2002)

Premiere ist halt das Standard Videoschnittprogramm und gleichzeitig das beste Semiprofessionelle.
Ich hab selber noch nie mit Scenalyzer gearbeitet, ich geh mit Premiere durch dick und dünn.


----------



## >Ralph (21. März 2002)

kenn ich nicht. ich arbeite beruflich mit 
discreet edit*, dieses  30'000 euro teil funktioniert sehr gut 

>ralph
--------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. März 2002)

Wo arbeitest du denn? So richtig bei Kinofilmen schneiden?
Wie ist Discreet Edit aufgebaut?


----------



## >Ralph (21. März 2002)

nein nicht kino, sondern fernseheh. discreets edit* ist dank einer matrox (oder Targa) karte so schnell, dass blenden/wipes/farbkorrektur/helligkeit/kontrast/slowmotion/ etc... in echtzeit funktionieren. 
aber es kann nichts grossartiges mehr als z.B. Premiere, es hat einfach einen professionellen workflow und ist somit excellent schnell in der bedienung.... thats all

>ralph
------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. März 2002)

Du meinst Videokarten nicht einfach Grafikkarten oder?
Sowas wie die Matrox irgendwas 2500?
Da gibt es ja zum Teil so richtige Monsterdinger für über 5000€.
Das das Rendern in Echtzeit geht ist geil (tut es bei so einer Karte aber auch unter Premiere). Sonst muss man immer erst öde warten, bis eine kleine Sequenz gerendert ist.
Ich kenne (und liebe *schmatz* *mein Schatz*) von Discreet nur 3dStudioMax und das ist auch DER Hammer.
Naja bei mir dauert es noch etwas, bis ich auch mal so coole Programme zu Gesciht bekommen. In 3 Jahren Abi und dann Studium. Das heißt so voraussichtlich erst in, ich weiß nicht, auf jeden Fall in vielen Jahren. *schnüff*


----------

